
Modern 'hackers' are not worthy of the name - ColinWright
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/dec/10/modern-hackers-hacking-tradition
======
jgrahamc
I agree that script kiddies don't deserve to be called hackers, but this
article is a little confused. In this paragraph there's a claim that
'wikileakers' are like hackers, oh wait, I meant journalists:

"The WikiLeakers fit reasonably well within the tradition of the hacker as
freedom-of-information activist. No one has alleged that they cracked into
anyone's system illegally in order to obtain the documents they publish. They
are closer to journalists than to hackers."

My view is that 'wikileakers' are nothing like hackers. They are not exploring
a system to understand how it works (from which comes the need for information
to be open and free so that exploration is possible).

